# Help PLZ..Azureus- Odd leg position, soaking, Bloat?- pics



## jesse4frogs (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi All- I just got introduced to PDFs and got a pair of adult azureus in the mail. It's been a week since arrival and the male is sometimes lifting his side legs up and back. (pic of this) I first noticed this when he was pooping. But now (a few days later) he does it more often. He also looks a bit bloated. . And he is frequently soaking. YIKES!
I don't know what this means or what to do..(parasites?,.. soak in solution?) I've spent the last several hours reading posts, and just don't know what would be the best conclusion and thus best treatment.

I am getting a fecal test put together.
Any references/ links to good posts, that I might have missed, would help. I don't know much, but am concerned (and should be, from what I have read). 

I hoping the pushed back leg clue someone in. I know that bloating can be many things.

THANK YOU! All input is very welcome.

http://s816.photobucket.com/albums/zz88/freshfry/?action=view&current=Azureusmale111.jpg

Azureusmale222.jpg picture by freshfry - Photobucket


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Aww poor little guy. Is someone helping you with this?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Looks like a calcium deficiency.

Do the legs look rubbery? Is the movement odd?

Where are you located? If I was close by, I'd offer to take a look at the frog for you.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm willing to bet that it is some sort of impaction.


----------



## jesse4frogs (Mar 18, 2010)

frogface said:


> Aww poor little guy. Is someone helping you with this?


What I'm getting on this page is my help.  I know a local guy, but he is hard to get ahold of...


----------



## jesse4frogs (Mar 18, 2010)

Philsuma said:


> Looks like a calcium deficiency.
> 
> Do the legs look rubbery? Is the movement odd?
> 
> Where are you located? If I was close by, I'd offer to take a look at the frog for you.


First of all, before I forget, Thanks all for quick responses! yeah! I love Dendroboard! 

The frog's movement is normal. Legs are not rubbery. But the thought that it could be a nutrient deficiency did cross my mind. (He does have a flat back- vrs the 'normal' boney/rounded back... though this might be genetics and not a deficiency... I have NO idea...lol )

I'm located in Utah,.. I've fix my label. WISH I lived near any of you willing helpers!


----------



## jesse4frogs (Mar 18, 2010)

Arrynia said:


> I'm willing to bet that it is some sort of impaction.


What do you mean by impaction?

I'll try to post a video link to youtube.

If the Azureus decides to move fast, he will put his legs in normal position and move regularly. He does have a swollen belly. He ate 4 mel ff's today (less that usual). He did go through a strenuously cold shipping 10 days ago. But, the other frog that shipped with him was nearly dead from cold, and is just fine now.

THANK AHEAD of time!


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Impaction is where your frog ate something that is blocking his digestive tract. New food is just building up behind the blockage. This may account for why he looks bloated. I have no idea what to do about this. I don't know of a froggy laxative. Surgery isn't an option (I'm assuming) because of how small the animal is.

I'm no expert by any means. Just IMO. Good luck!


----------



## jesse4frogs (Mar 18, 2010)

Ahhh... this does sound like a possibility.

Anyone know of a Froggy laxative?!


----------



## jesse4frogs (Mar 18, 2010)

So, I've put him in his own quarantine tank and still no poop. . . 

I've raised the temp to 82F.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Get a hold of Dr. Frye; Frye Brothers' Frogs. He should help you with diagnosing the problem and set you up with the proper medications.

-Mike-


----------



## jesse4frogs (Mar 18, 2010)

David Frye just got back to me..

Thanks all. Nothing resolved yet, but at least getting somewhere.
The frog is still hopping, ...just not pooping!


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

You can soak the frog in order to relieve the impaction.

I cant remember is its just regular room temp water or something else. 

But Im sure someone else will chime in, hope you get a fix for this mate.

Richie


----------



## jesse4frogs (Mar 18, 2010)

So,... he's still alive.... Not pooping. I soak everyday (2x). Have raised temp 5 degrees.

I feel terrible just watching him die.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your frog 

Keep us posted.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

jesse4frogs said:


> I feel terrible just watching him die.


No you are doing more, you looked for help here, you consulted a vet, you are treating your frog. You are doing the best you can, the makings of a very good dart keeper IMO.

Best of luck to the litte guy.
Sally


----------



## jesse4frogs (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for your support! It does ease the sadness.
Thanks again. You guys are great!


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## jesse4frogs (Mar 18, 2010)

I had Vet. Frye send me some medications.- The basic 3 that he recommends. It's been a couple of days of dosing the meds (Panacur, Metry., and Bax. sp?). I will have a better idea if he will make it in a day or two. He is weak and I give him drops of emergency aid powder mix food each day. Time will tell... Will give more updates.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

did anyone see what happened after this situation? ? ? i just came home and found one of my azureus soaking, one leg tucked underneath, and looking like she was trying really hard to squeeze out a #2. granted she hopped up immediately and started chowing down when i fed them ... not sure if it's something to worry about yet or not???

trying to get video of the behavior if it happens again.

-brett


----------

